# furry Starcraft?



## fortheladys (Mar 31, 2007)

I realized that everyone is busy with MMOs lately and left no furrys for starcraft!!! thats how i waste most of my days yet i never find ANY starcraft furrys so plz tell me there are some out there!
P.S. I wont be on for a week or so, im going to Oregon.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't played starcraft much in some time but I could definitely get back into it. I don't consider myself much of a furry, but I'd pick SC over WoW any day.

but I know I'd suck if I started playing again, haha.. we should play on b.net sometime though


----------



## sgolem (Apr 1, 2007)

I take Starcraft too seriously when I play against people, to the point that it's no longer fun, so I only play against the AI now (I'm bad enough it stays fun), or do use map settings maps.  I usually don't play on battle.net because I don't like playing with people I don't know, since there's a 50% chance of them insulting you the entire game instead of playing.

I'm very busy at school (I actually should probably be sleeping right now), but maybe sometime I'll play with you.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 1, 2007)

I play starcraft rather activly actually.

USWest as the realm (ofcourse)... we've got our clan going in the channel "clan 365".

You can find me as "Proton-365th"


----------



## Litre (Apr 1, 2007)

SC is so predictable it isn't fun anymore...I used to be active five years ago. It is memorable, though.


----------



## Draken (Apr 1, 2007)

I still consider StarCraft the best game I've played, knowing it has kept my attention the longest. (Hell, I still go back to it every now and then.) I did get rather pissed at the horribly community it developed, but managed to survive playing mostly private games with a few friends and clans I knew of.

Normally I'm on USEast.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 12, 2007)

Furries are too cute for Starcraft ^^


----------



## yak (Apr 12, 2007)

Starcraft is too serious(r) for furries


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 12, 2007)

More like StarCraft is too crappy for furries.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to play Starcraft at university. I always lost horribly.


----------



## blackdragoon (Apr 12, 2007)

i wish they would just make a world of starcraft game and be done with it already. that would be awesome and totally put WoW in its place.


----------



## yak (Apr 13, 2007)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i wish they would just make a world of starcraft game and be done with it already. that would be awesome and totally put WoW in its place.



Duuuuuuuuuude........ 
zerg rush would have an entirely new meaning.....


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 13, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Duuuuuuuuuude........
> zerg rush would have an entirely new meaning.....



bwah hah hah

mmm I remember playing starcraft, Smash TV was the best. well, when you found one that worked, and someone hadn't fucked up with thier own rules


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 13, 2007)

World or Starcraft eh? id play if you didnt have to pay for it every month/week/day or whatever.

I'd be a Zergling, Marine Class.


----------



## dz (Apr 16, 2007)

Starcraft was my first online game. I still play it on and off sometimes. It was much better "back then", but it might just be myself growing bored of it. I still remember user created maps like "Dodge Michael Jackson" and "Tarpit D".  Fun stuff!


----------



## Kathera lockharte (May 1, 2007)

well I have starcraft, I haven't played for a while, but I am one of the few furries who plays it.


----------



## Mischief (Jun 23, 2007)

I still play Starcraft from time to time with my WoW friends. I can't wait for SC2, I plan on camping out for it.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 23, 2007)

USEast: LigerOSchneider
USWest: ShadowFoxy... which might be gone.

SC was my first ever online game, and I'm so STOKED for StarCraft2.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 23, 2007)

If there was to be a furry Starcraft....
The gameplay will go like this....


1.Build Base
2.Gather resources
3.Build Troops
4.Tactical rush ( or any other suitable stratagem )
5.Destroy enemy base
6.Take prisoners
7.Yiff-rape the prisoners ( bonus points on captured zerg )

D: Es muy terrible....

And a unit quote would go something like this:

FURRY MARINE:
1. Sploosh!!! SEXUAL HEADSHOT!!!!



Anyway....I still play Starcraft
My screenname is LordRevan....

I look forward to seeing ye on the field of battle...
Adun Toredas!!!


----------



## Tsuken (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to play it a bunch but eventually got bored.
Will DEFINITELY be playing SC:2 when it comes out, though.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 23, 2007)

STOP POKING MEEEE


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

I would play World of Starcraft, hopefully they do the same thing as City of Heroes/villains and add the subscriptions together. Will there be three different factions? I wonder...

Furcraft ^^


----------



## Summercat (Jul 11, 2007)

Worlds of Starcraft...

Will be human only. Different factions of humanity, fighting over the remains of the Confederacy/Dominion. Perhaps each faction might be allied with Protoss, Zerg, UED, or the Confederacy, but there's not really a good way that I see to put in Zerg.

I forsee equipment having level requirements and Certifications, like Planetside.
I could spec out a WoS MMO, but Blizz is already working on it (Though they're lieing about it to the press =P)

--==|==--

Oh! Almost forgot.

Many years ago, I was part of a team to try to do a Starfox TC. We got as far as making an Arwing sprite that fudged up when we stuck it in game... ;_;

Dear lord, that was back in '00. Anyone up for trying it again? =D


----------



## Zasha (Jul 15, 2007)

Murr Starcraft. <3 Shame that the SC2 shall come out next year instead of this. It better be good and not rushed. >.>


----------



## HaTcH (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, if they aren't gonna release it for Christmas, then they probably intend to take their time with it. 

I can't wait... I don't care if it initially sucks. I'm totally getting it when it comes out.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 15, 2007)

I still play StarCraft over a LAN from time to time.

I can't wait for SC2 to come out.


----------



## Kale (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh Starcraft, how I love they. If only my computer was better.


----------



## yak (Jul 16, 2007)

Better?! Original StarCraft runs on PI-133 with 16MB of RAM and 1MB of non-accelerated video memory 0_o


----------

